# Show us your crap cycling infrastructure



## Trickedem (24 Jul 2015)

I spotted this the last time I was at Stratford. This is the former Olympic Village, so they had every chance to get this right.
http://tinyurl.com/ocazx8p
So they dump you off the pavement into a too narrow cycle lane, which according to the street sign is illegal to cycle on. WTF?


----------



## Onthedrops (24 Jul 2015)

No piccies i'm afraid but I can tell you that the cycle lanes round here are terrible! Badly rutted, potholed and everyone expects you to ride in them. A bit difficult on a road bike to say the least, especially when riding downhill.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jul 2015)

Re Stratford, it's possibly the intention was to say cycling on the pavement after that point isn't allowed. In which case they should have used a different sign such as the blue shared use cycle/pedestrian sign with a red line through it. As to the cycle markings on the road, I wouldn't see that as a cycle lane as such, but road markings to simply show cyclists they're supposed to come off the shared use path and then share the road. I've seen that in a few places.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2015)

Cycle lane that take you up a motorway slip road and expects you to dismount and cross, cars are getting up to motorway speed and there is a long sweeping corner before this.


----------



## Banjo (25 Jul 2015)

The internet isn't big enough to show all the crap examples.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jul 2015)

We are so spoiled compared to that.^


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817572, member: 9609"]Here's another one, part of the NCN1 just south of Berwick upon tweed - this is like the A1 of national cycleways. (@Fnaar )
I don't actually mind using stuff like this, I often use bridleways and cross country paths, and on a long cycle ride I quite enjoy getting off and walking a little bit. But when it is part of the cycling infrastructure you don't expect cows and mud.




(and they are not wearing high viz so there is a danger of crashing into them link)[/QUOTE]
Not all the national cycle infrastructure is tarmaced flat lanes/roads/paths

Here in south wales part of the national network is canal towpaths and due to the habitats, plants, etc etc the route has to be kept as natural as possible, so its got grass, tree roots, ruts and ridges the whole shamonka. A new stretch of track has been layed and because it goes through common land it has been over seeded with natural grasses


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817608, member: 9609"]I do sort of expect them to be suitable for riding a road bike on before they can be classed as a cycleway.[/QUOTE]
That might well be true - but you cant drive lorries on all roads, so does that mean you cant call it a road????

Not everyone rides a road bik, theres cross/mtb/tourer/hybrid etc that can still use those grassed muddy sections


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jul 2015)

There's loads of these belters around here.....







About 12 yards of complete waste of effing time and tarmac. The real point of this design of course is to reinforce the belief that cycling and the needs of cyclists mean nothing compared to those of motorists.


----------



## winjim (25 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> There's loads of these belters around here.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 97622
> ...


Is there a right turn to the edge of that picture?


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Is there a right turn to the edge of that picture?



It's a crazy layout. The 'safe' cycle facility means you have to cross two whole roads instead of one lane were you to just carry on on the road. So it's kind of a right, but really a straight on for cyclists but we're forced onto this kind of nonsense (which of course I and every other cyclist completely ignores). Will post a pic later but I'm off out now to dig up some spuds. It's a glamorous life.


----------



## Karlt (25 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> That might well be true - but you cant drive lorries on all roads, so does that mean you cant call it a road????
> 
> Not everyone rides a road bik, theres cross/mtb/tourer/hybrid etc that can still use those grassed muddy sections



True, but for various reasons many people do use road bikes for commuting (it being 15+ miles for example, where a couple of mph makes a difference) and it would be nice to know, at least, which routes are going to be feasible without having to go and look, or use Google earth/Streetview and some guesswork. There are a couple of bits near me across the canal and river which are closed to motor vehicles but open to bikes and whilst not tarmaced, they are jsut passable on a road bike, with care, partly because they're quite short. But they're so useful, avoiding lengthy and busy detours, that it'd be nice if they did have a good surface.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

Karlt said:


> True, but for various reasons many people do use road bikes for commuting (it being 15+ miles for example, where a couple of mph makes a difference) and it would be nice to know, at least, which routes are going to be feasible without having to go and look, or use Google earth/Streetview and some guesswork. There are a couple of bits near me across the canal and river which are closed to motor vehicles but open to bikes and whilst not tarmaced, they are jsut passable on a road bike, with care, partly because they're quite short. But they're so useful, avoiding lengthy and busy detours, that it'd be nice if they did have a good surface.


My commute is 15miles.......on the occassion i use the road bike, then i miss out the new grassed cycle route.....but i do also use the mtb for the commute with cross tyres, then i use grassed cycle route.....i guess its horses for courses


----------



## Karlt (25 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> My commute is 15miles.......on the occassion i use the road bike, then i miss out the new grassed cycle route.....but i do also use the mtb for the commute with cross tyres, then i use grassed cycle route.....i guess its horses for courses


 
And time and terrain. Best part of a thousand foot of climbing - or more - between here and work; takes 50-60 mins on the road bike depending on route; I can't really spare the time to do it on MTB; when I've had to because of mechanical issues it's taken 75-90 mins.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

Karlt said:


> And time and terrain. Best part of a thousand foot of climbing - or more - between here and work; takes 50-60 mins on the road bike depending on route; I can't really spare the time to do it on MTB; when I've had to because of mechanical issues it's taken 75-90 mins.


I get what your saying i really do - as it seems we have the same distance/elevation for the commute

But my original post stands, that just cause its not tarmaced it doesnt mean its not part of the cycle network, just have to suck it up, just like the rest of us, until better more convinient infrastructure is built


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Cycle lane that take you up a motorway slip road and expects you to dismount and cross, cars are getting up to motorway speed and there is a long sweeping corner before this.




I know it well.
You either dice with death crossing the road at the lane.... or dice with death trying to hold a lane.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I know it well.
> You either dice with death crossing the road at the lane.... or dice with death trying to hold a lane.


Yeah I do the latter now, I do it every weekday at 7.30am when I am commuting I know there are ways around it but they are not much better as they are hilly rat runs. Since 1995 the improvements were approved but no funding. http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/road-projects/m23-hooley-junction-improvement/ I had a run in with a local counsilour about it when I complained about them sticking a cycle path right in the door zone further down near Merstham on a bit of road where a cyclist would be doing 20-30mph


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Is there a right turn to the edge of that picture?



Here's the bit to the right. The road on the right is one way. Taking the lane and and heading straight on up the one way bit (2 way for bike) is best. But the cycle lane planners prefer you to cross 3 lanes of traffic instead. Barking.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817608, member: 9609"]I do sort of expect them to be suitable for riding a road bike on before they can be classed as a cycleway.[/QUOTE]
Generally Sustrans don't own the land at all, and often have restrictions placed on them by other stakeholders, such as the National Trust or Wildlife Trust as to the surface that can be used meaning that Sustrans can't put tarmac down.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Here's the bit to the right. The road on the right is one way. Taking the lane and and heading straight on up the one way bit (2 way for bike) is best. But the cycle lane planners prefer you to cross 3 lanes of traffic instead. Barking.
> 
> View attachment 97667



There's nothing stopping a cyclist moving to the centre of the road and then turning right to access the cycle lane on the right side of the other road. I simply see the cut-in on the left as a means to enable less confident cyclists to stop off the road and wait for a gap to cross 2 lanes in safety, and then have a place to wait on the other side before accessing the the cycle lane. Nervous riders would get fairly intimidated by traffic streaming down towards them whilst they're waiting to turn right, plus having to face oncoming traffic coming out of the side road.


----------



## winjim (25 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> There's nothing stopping a cyclist moving to the centre of the road and then turning right to access the cycle lane on the right side of the other road. I simply see the cut-in on the left as a means to enable less confident cyclists to stop off the road and wait for a gap to cross 2 lanes in safety, and then have a place to wait on the other side before accessing the the cycle lane. Nervous riders would get fairly intimidated by traffic streaming down towards them whilst they're waiting to turn right, plus having to face oncoming traffic coming out of the side road.


Surely there's no way to ride onto that cycle path? It's a no entry. The only way to legally do it is to dismount, walk across and remount once you reach the shared use bit which is on the pavement.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jul 2015)

This little gem (not!)




Cycle lane runs alongside one of the arterial routes out of Manchester/Salford. This part takes you straight across a slip road for the M60 onto a dual carriageway.
The road works in the picture have been a blessing in disguise, as the inside lane of the dual carriageway has been coned off for a while now from this point and offers a safer haven, except for the places the road works force you out into the one remaining lane.


----------



## winjim (25 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Here's the bit to the right. The road on the right is one way. Taking the lane and and heading straight on up the one way bit (2 way for bike) is best. But the cycle lane planners prefer you to cross 3 lanes of traffic instead. Barking.
> 
> View attachment 97667


I don't think you can cross that give way line from this direction. It's only 2-way after the no entry sign.


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Surely there's no way to ride onto that cycle path? It's a no entry. The only way to legally do it is to dismount, walk across and remount once you reach the shared use bit which is on the pavement.


Yes, you're correct, which I guess is why they put in the cycle path with its kink off to the left. So not a crap bit of cycling infrastructure at all!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jul 2015)

I'm lucky where I live as the facilities provided are mostly pretty good. It ain't perfect though and I'd like to put this one (on the left hand side of the road) forward for consideration:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.7...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3A3_mcrgw_8m1PaX6U2aSA!2e0




Leaving Shrewsbury town centre over the English Bridge there is no option but to use the road up until this point just before the junction with old Abbey Foregate where there is a short shared path provided.

Using the road you sweep past this section in a matter of seconds unless held up by the lights. Using the path requires you to turn left into the junction, turn across traffic to access the dropped kerb, negotiate any pedestrians (this is a main walking route into the centre so usually quite crowded unlike in the streetview image), then give way to traffic again when rejoining the road at the next junction.

Not sure how long this arrangement has been in place but I think it's been at least 15 years and personally I have yet to see anyone using it with a bike.


----------



## andyfraser (26 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817608, member: 9609"]I do sort of expect them to be suitable for riding a road bike on before they can be classed as a cycleway.[/QUOTE]
That would certainly be nice. Where I live you can take NCN45 from the town along the Western Flyer to West Swindon. The path for NCN45 turns off just before West Swindon and joins up with the shared path that leads to North Swindon, the Orbital and Asda Walmart. The problem is the 1.5 mile route from West Swindon to North Swindon isn't tarmacked and isn't suitable for tyres thinner than 28mm, especially when it's wet. Last time I tried on 25mm tyres I almost came off 3 times on the gravel. To avoid that path means adding distance and using more dangerous routes either on roads or crossing busy roads that have no proper crossing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2015)

cph has messed with my head. Any piece of infrastructure which doesn't prioritise me over all other roads users or isn't perfectly executed has started to boil my wee. I doubt I'll be able to ride in the UK again.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2015)

Sorry about photo quality .shows a ford I came across in Cornwall on Ncn32 near Terice House .its at the bottom of a steep descent around a blind bend . Good jod there's a road sign .




No option but go through it .Cobbled slippery surface under the surface .would not want to go through it with higher water levels


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Sorry about photo quality .shows a ford I came across in Cornwall on Ncn32 near Terice House .its at the bottom of a steep descent around a blind bend . Good jod there's a road sign .
> View attachment 97788
> 
> No option but go through it .Cobbled slippery surface under the surface .would not want to go through it with higher water levels



There's one in Leicester if you want to go through it, luckily if on a bike you can jump onto the bridge

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.5...4!1s42hvjXBXzUULFDuVV5hq_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

and this one is a right slippery bugger even though very small

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6...4!1sps4Wrj4hWm-3wKssRF6tNw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There's one in Leicester if you want to go through it, luckily if on a bike you can jump onto the bridge
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.5...4!1s42hvjXBXzUULFDuVV5hq_g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


On the one in Cornwall there's no bridge the one you posting was what I was expecting when I came round the corner . Not sure what pedestrians do except get wet feet


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> On the one in Cornwall there's no bridge the one you posting was what I was expecting when I came round the corner . Not sure what pedestrians do except get wet feet


There's a pedestrian bridge to the side https://goo.gl/maps/VA1FR


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> There's a pedestrian bridge to the side https://goo.gl/maps/VA1FR


I didn't see that as I came round the bend I thought there should be one . I stand corrected


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> I didn't see that as I came round the bend I thought there should be one . I stand corrected


It looks like one of those things you need to knew where it is to be able to find it ).

I learnt long ago that all you can reliably expect on on any NCN route is blue stickers on lamp posts.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Jul 2015)

Not just the UK, I found this in France. Whilst trying to take the photo a local mademoiselle parked her monster truck on the pavement right beside it so I could only get a close up. 






The cycle lane is marked, in the middle of a tight bend, by a handy piece of shiny, slippery steel. And if you take the corner too tight you're on polished granite.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jul 2015)

I generally find the ideas of the need for fast cornering and tyre widths intended for racing to be somewhat at odds with the goals of the designers of even the best examples of European cycling infrastructure as found _sur le continent_. Maybe people (t)here ride in a different style and with a different mindset to us in the UK. 20km commutes in from the 'burbs are not unheard of in cph. These take place on dedicated infrastructure, a la real "cycling superhighways", built in collaboration with communities who realised that the introduction of "congestion charging" would penalise their residents and so who worked with the cph city council to find other ways to drive (boom! boom!) their locals out of their cars and (back) onto their bikes. Commutes of 10 - 15km each-way are utterly unremarkable. In both instances relatively few cyclists seem to feel the need to lycra-up, and ride an arse-up heads-down "fast" road bike or hybrid on skinny rubber in an arse-up heads-down manner. As beloved of many UK cycle commuters myself (almost**) included.

*some Dutch and Austrian stuff I've ridden is better.

**never go narrower than 28's


----------



## benb (27 Jul 2015)

Lovely painted lane that just invites a dooring.





So narrow they couldn't fit the cycle pictograms on without squashing them up.






Shared use bollocks with usual ceding of priority at side roads.


----------



## Andy Roadie (27 Jul 2015)

Pinch Point ahead? Geroff the road!!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.0...sR0x9PLJq9qizJIEFevw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Rykard (27 Jul 2015)

I road the new cycle lanes around the holiday inn, in Leicester last week. Garbage, too many junctions, then there is a pedestrian crossing with people waiting right bang in the middle of the path, lack of signage, then it kinda fizzles out into nothing.. Around here the cycle lanes have really bad transitions onto and off the main carriageways and generally don't go anywhere useful. I really do wonder whether the people who design these things are cyclists or just ride bikes..


----------



## benb (27 Jul 2015)

BTW, I found this great site for taking grabs of streetview.
http://instantstreetview.com

You can position the view exactly how you want, then click the share button and copy an image URL.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jul 2015)

Chuffin' off carriageway cycle lane just ends and dumps you in a line of parked cars.




It becomes an on-carriageway cycle further down the hill which does exactly the same thing, except the cars this time are parked front on to the kerb. Streetview doesn't show it as it post-dates when the pictures were taken.




This next takes the knagel, especially as it is at the top of the bicycle snake (not shown, post- dates the pictures) and is right outside cph's busiest mall. A barrel of laughs as you swoop round the cycle land dodging the potholes, the pedestrians, the other cyclists, and the cars pulling into the cycle lane to collect grandma.





Good bike garage though...

Which shows even the Danes can't get it right.


----------



## TwoPosts (27 Jul 2015)

When I first saw this

Google Streetview link

in Basingstoke I couldn't quite work it out as I cycled past on the road, I just though it odd, but after reviewing it on streetview it is clear that on a residential road(not that busy when I have been down it) they expect you to pull off to the left, give way to any traffic and then cycle across the road to join the other cycle path. 

I think you would have to be a pretty timid cyclist to do this, or is there some obscure traffic law that says you can't stop in the road to signal right to turn on to a pavement/ shared use cyclepath (assuming there is oncoming traffic) if there is no actual road junction, thinking about it further, how is this manouver any different to turning into a driveway.

Anyway candidate for shortest and most well constructed cycle path?

Peter


----------



## martint235 (27 Jul 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> There's a pedestrian bridge to the side https://goo.gl/maps/VA1FR


There's this one in Lancashire. No bridge just stepping stones. Entering it from this side, you'll have just descended a steep hill on a lane narrow enough for a wide car to brush both sides. It's a joy

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.8...=80&yaw=239.1516&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817608, member: 9609"]I do sort of expect them to be suitable for riding a road bike on before they can be classed as a cycleway.[/QUOTE]

*"........ Therefore we do not recommend a road bike for any of the National Cycle Network."*
- this is a quote from a Sustrans reply to a query about state of surface on Chippenham/Calne route*. *


----------



## Bazzer (27 Jul 2015)

TwoPosts said:


> When I first saw this
> 
> Google Streetview link
> 
> ...



Looks like some Highways Officer, or whatever title is attached to whoever the roads buck stops at, covering their backside. Stopping or cycling in the middle of the road to turn into a driveway is done by choice. With the undoubtedly expensive cycle lane detour, the Council might argue cyclists have been given the opportunity to be taken out of the traffic stream to enable them to cross the road. Therefore if any accident occurs, nothing to do with our road guv.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2015)

benb said:


> ...So narrow they couldn't fit the cycle pictograms on without squashing them up.



Norwich Road in Ipswich (outbound) they tried that but still couldn't fit the bike in (mind you the bus & bike lane in the other direction is brilliant)

Another shot from further up the road includes a drain cover for comparison.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2015)

Cycle lanes that don't disappear at build outs would seem to be something we don't often see. *Warrington's ''facility of the [last] month''* offers an alternative


----------



## benb (28 Jul 2015)

Jenkins said:


> Norwich Road in Ipswich (outbound) they tried that but still couldn't fit the bike in (mind you the bus & bike lane in the other direction is brilliant)
> 
> Another shot from further up the road includes a drain cover for comparison.



FFS. Literally worse than nothing.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Jul 2015)

Jenkins said:


> Norwich Road in Ipswich (outbound) they tried that but still couldn't fit the bike in (mind you the bus & bike lane in the other direction is brilliant)
> 
> Another shot from further up the road includes a drain cover for comparison.



Cripes, that 2nd one is narrower than a bike - and the line itself is inside of where you should be cycling. That's just moronic


----------



## Stephen C (28 Jul 2015)

How about a nice bit of door zone action in the marvellous cycling city of Cambridge!


----------



## Profpointy (28 Jul 2015)

Stephen C said:


> How about a nice bit of door zone action in the marvellous cycling city of Cambridge!



surely it-s coloured red-for-danger so you know not to cycle there?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2015)

This is just off the roundabout of the A508 Brixworth bypass, at the entrance to Pitsford Reservoir ( one of the main recreational sites in Northants..)






It's so short that it's actually nearly square and vanishes down a rubbish filled ditch! 






Moi, posing on the brink of oblivion..

BTW, it doesn't seem to be used much.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Yeah I do the latter now, I do it every weekday at 7.30am when I am commuting I know there are ways around it but they are not much better as they are hilly rat runs. Since 1995 the improvements were approved but no funding. http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/road-projects/m23-hooley-junction-improvement/ I had a run in with a local counsilour about it when I complained about them sticking a cycle path right in the door zone further down near Merstham on a bit of road where a cyclist would be doing 20-30mph


I cover that same stretch of road on the way home in an evening - it's my last few miles to home and it certainly makes you pay attention. Holding the lane against accelerating motorway traffic followed by dodging commuters jumping into/out of their park cars at Merstham. I try to take routes either through Chipstead or Farthing Downs, but towards the end of a week I usually need the flatter A23 route home!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2015)

benb said:


> FFS. Literally worse than nothing.





Profpointy said:


> Cripes, that 2nd one is narrower than a bike - and the line itself is inside of where you should be cycling. That's just moronic



That's better than it was up to a couple of years ago when it was re-surfaced. Before that it suffered from inch wide cracks every 50 yards or so.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jul 2015)

At least the locals hereabouts are making their views on crap infrastructure known!


----------



## Clanghead (28 Jul 2015)

Anybody care to speculate on the purpose of these two "cycle" marked lanes on a local business park?

Note the lack of pavements for those on foot.
I once read a brochure extolling the virtues of a nearby housing development. "It's great," said one recent owner, "it's only a one minute drive to work"...


----------



## Bazzer (28 Jul 2015)

Pinch point for traffic calming, but takes cyclists away from oncoming cars.
We had one on a road a couple of miles from here. The council built a traffic island on one side othe road, in essence creating a chicane to calm traffic, but there was a cycle lane between the footpath and the newly created island. It meant cyclists on the side of the road with the island didn't have to stop if traffic was coming on the non island side, unless some ignorant tw@t on the island side blocked them off.


----------



## andyfraser (28 Jul 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Pinch point for traffic calming, but takes cyclists away from oncoming cars.
> We had one on a road a couple of miles from here. The council built a traffic island on one side othe road, in essence creating a chicane to calm traffic, but there was a cycle lane between the footpath and the newly created island. It meant cyclists on the side of the road with the island didn't have to stop if traffic was coming on the non island side, unless some ignorant tw@t on the island side blocked them off.


I wish they'd get rid of those chicanes. Tonight the car in front of me had to stop because, even though he had priority, cars just came streaming through from the opposite direction.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2015)

Looking at some of these examples, it is pretty clear that the guys putting the marks on the road have no idea what they are doing. Does anyone take this up with the Council?

Id post some of my cycle paths but I would get booed out of the forum 

We even get our own cycle path train barriers.


----------



## benb (29 Jul 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Looking at some of these examples, it is pretty clear that the guys putting the marks on the road have no idea what they are doing. Does anyone take this up with the Council?
> 
> Id post some of my cycle paths but I would get booed out of the forum
> 
> We even get our own cycle path train barriers.



Boooooooooooo


----------



## sleaver (30 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Cycle lane that take you up a motorway slip road and expects you to dismount and cross, cars are getting up to motorway speed and there is a long sweeping corner before this.


Bit late to this thread but I used to drive past that bit of road everyday. 

You have three choices. Go down the slip road and try to cross it. Cycle on the right hand side with cars going at 50mph or stay left and risk getting left hooked by cars accerlating for the motorway early. 

Must have seen people try all three options. It is just a stupid design.


----------



## rualexander (24 Jun 2022)

Can't quite get my head around the give way lines on the short bit of cycle lane on the road before the roundabout, in fact I'm not sure I see any point to putting a short section on the road there at all 🤔


----------



## Trickedem (26 Jun 2022)

rualexander said:


> Can't quite get my head around the give way lines on the short bit of cycle lane on the road before the roundabout, in fact I'm not sure I see any point to putting a short section on the road there at all 🤔
> 
> View attachment 650390



Great thread resurrection. It would be interested to see how things haven't really changed in 7 years


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jun 2022)

rualexander said:


> Can't quite get my head around the give way lines on the short bit of cycle lane on the road before the roundabout, in fact I'm not sure I see any point to putting a short section on the road there at all 🤔
> 
> View attachment 650390



Suppose it caters for cyclists who have not used the cycle route and gives both a right of way to the roundabout


----------

